# Trigger Pull .303 British



## ChuckyBoy (Aug 25, 2008)

Can the trigger pull on  .303 be adjusted? I have a delay in between the time you start to pull it until the time it fires.


----------



## rayjay (Aug 25, 2008)

Most military rifles have a 2 stage trigger. This is so there is a lot of sear engagement and therefore little wear of these surfaces during the rifle's long service life. Also this helps when there is excess clearance in the bolt fitment.

A gunsmith familiar with the Lee Enfield should be able to improve the trigger pull.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Aug 25, 2008)

These triggers can be improved. The bump between the first and second stage can be filed down so that its one long pull but I wouldnt tinker with the sear engagement surfaces if I were you. I dont think anyone is going to turn it into a match trigger for you as it will still have a bunch of creep


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 25, 2008)

The reason most military bolt action rifles have a two stage trigger is that it is a safety feature.

It is actually designed to slow the soldier down, and force him to aim between shots.

It counteracts the well known phenomenon of running through a whole magazine without actually firing a shot when under stress.  This was a problem even with muzzle loaders during the War of Yankee Aggression.


----------



## ChuckyBoy (Aug 25, 2008)

Good info, thanks!


----------



## wildcatt (Sep 15, 2008)

*??????*

25/06:still fighting boy.we're taking over didnt cha know.
50/50 in SC.
(married to memphis girl in 44)


----------

